# 180gr Hunting Ammo, To Much ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What weight ammo you guys mostly use for "bigger stuff" I have 113gr that I'm happy with as it flies pretty fast and has a low trajectory over longer ranges.

But I'm getting some heavier stuff, I got 185 fps with 184gr 9/16 steel today and just wondering who uses that weight ?

I'm getting a couple of samples of too different sizes of weights, 3/8 and 1/2 egg shape. I want over 145grs but no more than around 175grs but I still want some speed, smack is important with this ammo also.

Just wondering what weight you hunt your tougher game with.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i don't know about gr measurements but i learned metric system in my younger mislead youth so let me know in grams i speak that fluently :neener:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i use up in the 200 grains and it works well.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

i use up in the 200 grains and it works well.

What band/tube system are you using and what velocity are you getting ....what is your draw length?

Have you shot anything the size of Rhinos or are you keeping your game to large rabbit size game ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

tbg 1 inch taper to 3/4 9 1/2 long ***** is the biggest i have taken.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ammo is almost never too big as long as you got the band setup to back it up


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I top out with 50cal (.490) muzzle-load lead; I went through a hex nut phase, & a few of them may have been slightly larger, but the 50's I think weighed more. To be honest, I've never thrown either on the digi...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, that is about the size of the game I have hear too from folks that do lots of hunting but are not on this forum. **** and possum, ...... they all use pretty heavy ammo and send it out in the 175-200+fps range if they can get it. Most use 44 to 50cal lead, the 50 lead being about the heaviest, although some use 5/8 steel that comes in about 252grs, but that is max that I personally have heard. I might add that these guys are very, very good shots and have lots of hunting experience with a slingshot. They all use thin tubes, usually looped (can't find out the size or type yet) and stretch 'em out when shooting. I don't know if it is 1745, or maybe something a little bigger because of the weight they are using.

tbg 1 inch taper to 3/4 9 1/2 long ***** is the biggest i have taken.

Most of the hunter guys seem to like that area of 146gr to 185gr. and attest to good speed with lots of smashing power. The guys I have heard about also cast there own ammo, to their own shape.

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

yea, 50 cal lead seems optimal in most cases. I've used a lot of .45 cal lead though to good effect


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

wll said:


> Ya, that is about the size of the game I have hear too from folks that do lots of hunting but are not on this forum. **** and possum, ...... they all use pretty heavy ammo and send it out in the 175-200+fps range if they can get it. Most use 44 to 50cal lead, the 50 lead being about the heaviest, although some use 5/8 steel that comes in about 252grs, but that is max that I personally have heard. I might add that these guys are very, very good shots and have lots of hunting experience with a slingshot. They all use thin tubes, usually looped (can't find out the size or type yet) and stretch 'em out when shooting. I don't know if it is 1745, or maybe something a little bigger because of the weight they are using.
> 
> tbg 1 inch taper to 3/4 9 1/2 long ***** is the biggest i have taken.
> 
> ...


are you talking about frogman?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have been working my way up with ammo now I'm shoot ing 3/8 hex nuts with a 36 call ball smashed into it. It is a little heavier than a 44 lead ball, but much more lethal due to the edges.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, that is about the size of the game I have hear too from folks that do lots of hunting but are not on this forum. **** and possum, ...... they all use pretty heavy ammo and send it out in the 175-200+fps range if they can get it. Most use 44 to 50cal lead, the 50 lead being about the heaviest, although some use 5/8 steel that comes in about 252grs, but that is max that I personally have heard. I might add that these guys are very, very good shots and have lots of hunting experience with a slingshot. They all use thin tubes, usually looped (can't find out the size or type yet) and stretch 'em out when shooting. I don't know if it is 1745, or maybe something a little bigger because of the weight they are using.
> ...


Nope, this has nothing to do with him, these are folks a "very" good friend of mine knows and sees a few times a year in Indiana, he hunts with them.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

oh ok i have a mutt slingshot i made up off of a frogman shooter with a gypsy tab and a flip style combo that likes the heavy ammo i shoot the large hexnuts and 12 ga pumpkin ball slugs and shooter marbles its a mutt for sure but will shoot any thing big rocks and the bands are the sergical tubing and paracord on the fork and pouch end as well.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> oh ok i have a mutt slingshot i made up off of a frogman shooter with a gypsy tab and a flip style combo that likes the heavy ammo i shoot the large hexnuts and 12 ga pumpkin ball slugs and shooter marbles its a mutt for sure but will shoot any thing big rocks and the bands are the sergical tubing and paracord on the fork and pouch end as well.


Do you have a pic of it ?

Here is a pic of one of my stealth Fighters, with ~9" Pseudo 3060 tubes, a Superpouch, and 3/8 lead egg sinkers that weigh in at ~158grs









Pretty powerful set up.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

when i get home i will get one up.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

i just ordered a few 3/8 heavy hex nuts from our companies supplier, I want to check them out, and see what I can do with them !

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

this is the mutt shoots it all.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What tubes are those ? your above post says 1 to 3/4 TBG Flats? What kind of pouch is that, it is very long. What attachment method is used for those tubes ....paracord knotted and inserted in tube ?

Many of us would like to see specifics on what is done.

I hope you take this in the intent is was meant and not as criticism as we are all here to learn as much as possible !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

please remove


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats the mutt i made it has tubes from home depo i melt the paracord and slide in the tubes so they dont stack on the shot pouch is made by me its made to shoot anything but heavy stuff works the best the 1inch to 3/4 tbg is what i have used to take ***** with thats what i hunt with most of the time the mut was inspired by frogman shooter i seen and a flip i had seen with a gyspsy tab added it shoots good ihave had the same tubs on it for 4 years now. and i did not take it as criticism.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> thats the mutt i made it has tubes from home depo i melt the paracord and slide in the tubes so they dont stack on the shot pouch is made by me its made to shoot anything but heavy stuff works the best the 1inch to 3/4 tbg is what i have used to take ***** with thats what i hunt with most of the time the mut was inspired by frogman shooter i seen and a flip i had seen with a gyspsy tab added it shoots good ihave had the same tubs on it for 4 years now. and i did not take it as criticism.


Wow, thanks for the info ;- ) 1" to 3/4 tbg sounds like it will put the thump on something for sure. The same tubes for 4 years ! I got to find those home depot tubes ;- ) what department were they in ?

Thanks for the info again.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

was in the same isle as the zip ties and string.
.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My fastener supplier sent a few of these for me to try out ....









A 192gr 3/8 Heavy Hex Nut, nestled in a SuperSure pouch naturally ? These should hit like the hammer of Thor for sure !

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> My fastener supplier sent a few of these for me to try out ....
> 3.8 Heavy Hex Nut.JPG
> A 192gr 3/8 Heavy Hex Nut, nestled in a SuperSure pouch naturally ? These should hit like the hammer of Thor for sure !
> 
> wll


I never used these, they look great and i like the weight, tho i think ypu should use a rock pouch for them,maybe RockStar pouch..?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > My fastener supplier sent a few of these for me to try out ....
> ...


Don't need a bigger pouch, don't want more wind resistance !

From a mechanical standpoint you want the smallest pouch, with the least amount of wind resistance that gets the job done. The 5/8 pouch holds the Hex Nut well and only the very edges are exposed ... I can live with that !

I might add the Supersure pouches are a good length for this ammo so far in my testing.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sample egg ammo came in:









The 1/4 on the right is what I have been using at 113gr .40 dia

The 3/8 in the middle is what I'm considering at 154gr .45gr dia

The 1/2 on the left is a major consideration at 205gr .50 dia.

You can see, they all fit in a Supersure 5/8 pouch, which was an important issue as I like that pouch a lot !

I have been using the 1/4oz and they are very, very good and fly fast at about 195fps ... the heavier weights i think i should be able to puch to get a great deal of momentum for heavier game.

I very well may go with the 1/2 egg as from more and more hunting guys I have been talking to on forums and in person use heavy stuff to knock the stuffing out of everything they hit.

I shall return with more titbits as time goes on.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Sample egg ammo came in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have returned, much to the chagrin of many of you I'm sure ;- )

I'm getting about 162fps with 205gr egg weights and my 1/4od tubes at 48deg. The heavy hex nuts are going about 167fps and they weigh in at 192gr. All my tubing, the 2050 & 3060 pseudos and the 1/4OD were all getting in the 165fps with 184gr steel ball and 3/8 heavy hex nuts today. ...but it was cold.

I walked around and did a fair amount of shooting and checking out the "drop" of the heavier ammo. Up to about 40yds it is flying pretty flat, flat enough for me to shoot instinctively at least.

The momentum is quite a bit more than the 113gr egg weights I am using at 210fps, so the 1/2oz size at ~165fps will have more smash for sure. The velocity vs weight difference equates in rough #'s to about 31 % more momentum units for the slower 1/2 size as compared to the small 1/4 size. As range increases the larger mass takes over even more as far as momentum is concerned ------ according to the figures and I'm assuming they are correct, my 113gr 40cal ammo going out at 210fps has roughly the same momentum that my 205gr 50cal ammo does at 75yds which leaves my sling at 165fps .... that is a big difference in smash .. and yes, that is a weight difference of 92gr or a 45% increase in weight --- that is very substantial.

What does it mean in real word figures ??? ... I don't know, that is why I'm here to learn form you guys that have done this much more than I have !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it warmed up to 58deg and I was able to get 175fps out of the larger black Kent's (these Black Kent's are 5/16OD, not 1/4 as noted above, they are 3/16id x 1/16w x 5/16OD) and the 3060 pseudos, on an afternoon outing, not to bad.

I think if I don't use cuffs on the pouch end my speed will increase .. each cuff weighs between 4-5 gr, a constrictor knot weighs a fraction of a grain and a #32 rubber tie is maybe 2gr by the time you cut off the waste ...... rubber weighs a lot !

1 to 4 gr vs 8 to10gr total attachment weight ! a 7 - 8gr turn around on the pouch end is a bit. In addition I may taper trim the pouch end tubes and then tie as illustrated in Jack Koehler's book. If I can get a 10-15gr reduction in pouch attachment weight depending on the cuff size and the tube size, that is very big ! and may very well speed ammo velocity another 5fps+ or so. 5fps is not much speed and there are many variables but it makes a difference in hitting power when you are talking a heavy projectile, I will take everything I can get.

*Side Note* : Before I posted this I took one of my slings and redid the pouch attachment as I described above. After cutting off the cuffs and trimming the total mass weight shed was 24grs ...Yes, 24grs ! The double looped constrictor knot maybe weighs 2grs or a total of 4grs ----- for the total pouch attachment savings of 20grs .... that is a lot !

These cuffs were 5/8 long and 1/8id x 1/16w x 1/4od ... this with the rest of the trimming is a huge difference in weight (trimmed length was 2cm and after tying and tightening another 1+cm was cut off.. These tubes have not shot to my liking, as this morning they shot 184gr steel at 151fps ... lets see what they do tomorrow !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it was cold and not much change, so I made a new catch box and decided to go ahead and get the 205gr egg sinker weights with holes ;- ) ...

They should be in in about two weeks ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, the 205gr egg sinkers have been shipped today from the state of Washington, it will take my about two days for the shipment to arrive and about the same amount of time to put them away at my house ;- )

I have done a good amount of testing and the 205gr weights are giving me lots of energy/momentum with a speed I can live with for a good flat trajectory - I'm pleased. This is not plinking ammo, this is just hunting ammo in areas that lead is allowed.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, good for you for doing that experimentation to find what suits you! Everyone should do the same. That heavy ammo, moving at those speeds, should really pack a wallop! I am a fan of heavy ammo, as I have stated before. But my upper range is about 150 grains. With my arthritis and fading muscles, I doubt I could pull bands capable of launching 200+ grain ammo at a velocity that would give flat enough trajectory for reasonable hunting. More power to you!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well, good for you for doing that experimentation to find what suits you! Everyone should do the same. That heavy ammo, moving at those speeds, should really pack a wallop! I am a fan of heavy ammo, as I have stated before. But my upper range is about 150 grains. With my arthritis and fading muscles, I doubt I could pull bands capable of launching 200+ grain ammo at a velocity that would give flat enough trajectory for reasonable hunting. More power to you!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Yes, I understand very well as arthritis is starting to hit me too, it was a balance of testing what I was looking for, for MY style of shooting.

You know Charles, the slingshot game is truly a matter of testing what is right for you ! You need to take everybody's input and see what works and doesn't work ...for you ... there is no really right or wrong, it's a matter of what fits your style and how you like the sling to feel upon shooting (pull and release).

Some folks like to pull lite and relax and aim, others like to pull and flip, it is all personal preference to find out what tube/flat, ammo weight, power band length etc, etc. works for your intended purpose.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Well, the 205gr egg sinkers have been shipped today from the state of Washington, it will take my about two days for the shipment to arrive and about the same amount of time to put them away at my house ;- )
> 
> I have done a good amount of testing and the 205gr weights are giving me lots of energy/momentum with a speed I can live with for a good flat trajectory - I'm pleased. This is not plinking ammo, this is just hunting ammo in areas that lead is allowed.
> 
> wll


Received about 95% of my egg weight ammo, rest comes tomorrow I believe, stored it all in the garage, and did not open, as the cartons are very secure, and all taped up, so why open them. My samples were very nice and my supplier assured me my order would be the same ... I have done business with him before.

I will open the smaller USPS box when that arrives to take a look, and load up my shooting containers

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

wll said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


I think my girlfriend in Canada might know them...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got the final shipment, they look great and actually weigh in at 214gr ! Very, very happy with order.









Man alive will these smack what I hit or what !!!!

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those things will put a serious hurt on whatever they hit, that's for sure!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

wll have enjoyed your fact findings, so can you share where you acquired your lead from?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well did a little testing today using two slings, One with pseudo 3060 and one with Kent 5/16od single. The Kents were a bit slower by maybe 5fps, but are very clean looking for field use.

Bottom line:

69 degrees

The 3060 pseudos were shooting the new lot of 214gr egg sinkers at ~ 195+ fps

The Kent single tube top speed with 214gr egg sinkers was at the 190+ fps mark.

I think one of the reasons my speed is increasing is my form is getting better and I'm getting more confidence in my pull and release. It has taken a little while, but my push of the sling towards the target almost pulls the pouch from my grip as I pull back .... it is coming together ;- )

That is about 17fpe at the start and 11fpe at 50 yds not to mention the momentum (which is far and away the most important thing).... I'm very happy !

wll

BTW: These egg weights were purchased off of a dealer on ebay, PM me for his ebay store if your interested. To get good prices you will need to buy a quantity, although his everyday prices are fair.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

wll - would like to know , could you help me with that PM thing not sure I know how to do that for sure, thanks - Jim


----------

